# How much food?



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Currently I am feeding my almost 3 month old GSD 1 cup a day, 3 times a day. (altogether 1 cup)

How long do I feed her 1 cup a day? When do I give her more, and how much more?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

what are you feeding? 1 cup for the whole day (if I'm reading right) doesn't seem like hardly any food at all. 

What does the bag say for recommendations? How many calories/cup?


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes one cup for the whole day, sorry I should have worded that more clearly.

I was thinking the same! My breeder told me to feed her one cup, but we got her at 9 weeks old, and now she is 3 months old. To me, that seems too little. 

The back of the bag is German! I can't read German







Which is why I am asking you guys if you suggest more, less..?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

ok, lol 

look down at her waist, you should def. be able to see it with only 1 cup, but if you can see her ribs or her hip bones, she's too skinny and give her more. 

I always go off of what they look like versus what the bags say anyway


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

what kind of food 

at 9 weeks that is fine at 3 moths totally different story
Mine is 4 years old and he gets 2 cups total 

at 3 months he was getting 2 cups in morning and 2 at night


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

1 cup for a 9 week old?!! WOW, at that age, I'm feeding at least 4 cups a day!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

If you know the name of the food in English look online.Most likely she/he needs around 4 cups,give or take.Unless she/he is overweight I don't go by the recommended amount,I feed what they will eat.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK91 cup for a 9 week old?!! WOW, at that age, I'm feeding at least 4 cups a day!



REALLY?? Oh wow, we are no where near that!


She is eating Royal Canin German Shepherd Junior 30.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGIf you know the name of the food in English look online.Most likely she/he needs around 4 cups,give or take.Unless she/he is overweight I don't go by the recommended amount,I feed what they will eat.



I didnt even think to look online, thank you.

I just had a gut feeling 1 cup wasn't enough.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

http://www.royalcanin.co.uk/pdf/german_shepherd_junior.pdf

in English









25kg-55lbs should be 2 1/2 cups a day
30kb-60lbs 2 5/8 cups/day
35-77lbs 2 3/4 cups a day

has chart showing kg and age and how much to feed









so at 2 months I'd probably go between the 60 and 77lbs for a female and feed her in between the amounts recommended for those 2 weights.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_Whttp://www.royalcanin.co.uk/pdf/german_shepherd_junior.pdf
> 
> in English
> 
> ...


Thank you that was very helpful


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_W
> so at 2 months I'd probably go between the 60 and 77lbs for a female and feed her in between the amounts recommended for those 2 weights.


Since she is now *3 months old*, the "recommended" amount is 3 2/8 to 3 5/8 cups a day.

At that age, my pup was eating at least 1 cup per meal, 3 meals a day.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Precisely. I have three shepherds and they even eat more then the recommended amount. One adopted as an adult, but when the other two were pups they could easily consume 4-5 cups a day, and remained on the slim side.

As for the OP, one cup a day is not even close to enough.

I also do rescue and a wonderful person just adopted a dog that has received quite a bit of attention in the rescue section. The guy called me and wanted to know if the dog ever ate poop. My answer was no and my follow up is how much are you feeding her. His answer was three cups a day, and I told him as long as the dog looks good, double it. He did, and the poop eating has stopped.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I started feeding her 3 cups now, one cup for each meal. I mean she seemed fine with just the one cup a day, but she is skinny. My breeder told me they should be skinny, but honestly I think she's too skinny so I listened to everyone here and fed her more.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

They shouldn't be "skinny", they should be on the thin side. Think of the difference between a 100% fit race horse, and one that has been starved. 
Or in people, the difference between that is say a runner vs someone that is anorexic.(sp)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Also don't be surprised if she gets "pudding poop" now that she is getting 3x as much food as she was. I would have increased her gradually rather than all at once.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDAlso don't be surprised if she gets "pudding poop" now that she is getting 3x as much food as she was. I would have increased her gradually rather than all at once.


Yeah I did that. I gave her an extra cup the first day, now I'm feeding her 3. So far, her poop is just fine...just more of it. I feel better giving her more.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)




----------

